# Trainin' my dog proper-like.



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been starting my dog on good training from the day I got him. I was pretty lucky and got him from a strict household like mine when it came to dogs. The owner was just a 17 year old boy who moved from home and left his dog behind, so the parents, who are country through and through, trained him the basics. No couches, inside only when invited, sit, heel. He came with the basics. 

Since then I've got him on quite a few tricks, fetch, put things where I point, put away his toys when he's done, heel perfectly, sit perfectly, stay, balance, beg, bark ONLY at strangers entering the property not friends, etc etc etc etc... he's what I would call a low-medium trained dog. But I consider sit, stay, heel, ABSOLUTE MINIMUMS for a dog. I consider competitive obedience training to be perfectly trained.

So now I think my dog is ready to be trained to guard since he is already pretty adoring of me and seems protective of me as it is. The barking only at strangers thing is what also signifies to me that he might be ready to guard. He's also really good with our livestock, but doesn't know how to herd nor guard them, just play with them and feed them carrots and make them chase him for carrots.

My problem seems to be the distance "do what I say". He recalls perfectly but he's pretty dopey and doesn't understand what I mean when I command him from a distance. He only knows, sit, stay and here from a distance. If I try 'pick up your toy' from more than 10 feet away, he's completely confused. I'm trying to increase distances but yeah, he's dopey. He's not being horrid, he simply doesn't get it anymore.

I don't know how to go from 'pretty awesomely trained' to 'perfectly trained for guarding, protecting, herding and not trying to 'cuddle' the neighbour dogs'. But no, really, once a dog attacked him and once we pulled the dog off he got really sad and tried to make friends with it, while it was growling with it's hair raised. ound: Worst. attack. dog. ever. On the bright side, he guards/barks but doesn't bite, right??? :hysterical:

So yeah. Should I go to a professional? Should I buy a clicker? Should I adapt my methods? Should I use a really really long lead for training [then what do I do when he's around other animals I'm trying to teach him to herd?].

How do I go from 'good dog' to 'my protective and perfect farm dog'?

Note: He's a 16 month old Boxer, so I miiiight be expecting a bit much XD


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Hand/body signals. Make them clear and obvious from afar and start using them up close as well as speaking them.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I do use hand signals. My problem is from a distance he's not really looking at me, either. Especially when I'm using objects or trying to point at a goat I want separated and is too busy going "GOAT I LIKE CUDDLES FROM GOAT." He knows sit, stay, heel, here, put away, pick up, etc by hand command, but again, not from a distance. D: He just seems to think 'distance - my time to play' and 'here - do what mummy says' other than the basic recall, sit, stay, stop, etc. Actual trick and movement commands are impossible from afar.

Edit: He does know the hand command for 'here' from a distance. That was one I made SURE he got. There is no way I won't have a recallable on first call dog. >_>


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

This is mostly my fault. In the beginning every time I was done training I would say 'okay go play' and let him run free through the paddocks and play with the horses. So now I think he thinks distance is his space. :/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good job. Now, you need to go with your dog into the distance and work him there. Use a long line if you need one. You need to go out in the area that you wish he would obey in. Work him on his basic skills, sit, down stay, go right, go left when he is three feet from you. Move twenty feet and work him again, 3 feet from you. repeat repeat. Then, work him once from three feet, twice from six feet. Move twenty feet, repeat, repeat. Then, work him 15 feet from you.... Dogs do not generalize, so he will have trouble with his cues when he is somewhere you didn't work him. Good in the living room, clueless in the front yard.

I'm not sure you can get a boxer to herd. You should be able to train him to go left or right. I don't think most people can train their dog to do that, but you seem to be up on training and he is a smart dog. You are expecting advanced training from him. Anyone who trains dogs for herding has been working with collie type dogs, which your boxer is not. 

You write that as a final reward you release him and let him play with the horses. Herding is predatory behavior. The livestock must have a fear of the dog in order for it to work. You could, however, work hat having the horses follow him. The goats might even be trained to follow him, but that's just what they will do and you can't pick one out.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much  I will work on what you say.

The herding was more of a special thing because he seems to like running with the horses, just didn't seem to understand the concept of putting them away. I was trying to see if I could get him to take them to the stables for me. I think I could - but perhaps if I had the dog pull them by a lead. He seems to really enjoy having things in his mouth.

I haven't done left and right yet, which seems derp-i-ly obvious to me now I probably should teach him. [I definitely think he could learn it. He's bright and obedient but also derpy. I like to think of him as Sgt. Schultz]

Shamefully I don't think anything is afraid of my dog. My dog is afraid of everything. XD

It's nice to know my training is a bit advanced  He's only my second dog, so I am trying really hard and it's nice it's noticed. Thank you 

Can't wait to try your tips


----------

